# h24 or h25



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

given a choice between a h 24 or a h25 receiver , what would you recommend if space is not a problem ? the installer told me that all he was getting lately was the 25's. I might be able to order the 24. thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you need to connect via ethernet, choose the H24. If you need RF remote capability (and don't want to have an extra kit attached to the receiver) choose the H24. If you want a teensy weensy receiver that is blazing fast and you don't care about ethernet or RF, choose the H25.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

lobstercraven said:


> given a choice between a h 24 or a h25 receiver , what would you recommend if space is not a problem ? the installer told me that all he was getting lately was the 25's. I might be able to order the 24. thanks


If space isn't an issue, then either...the downside of the H25 is that it doesn't have an ethernet port, so it will only do MRV in a "supported" fashion. It has a smaller footprint. Other than that, the 24 and 25 are nearly identical.


----------



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

is there a abbreviation guide on this site? sorry,what is mrv? :new_puppy


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

lobstercraven said:


> is there a abbreviation guide on this site? sorry,what is mrv? :new_puppy


MRV= "Multi Room Viewing" also called WHDVR (whole home DVR)

This means being able to view recorded programs from one DVR to another DVR or HD receiver.

I'm lucky enough to have an H25 and I've got to tell you they are FAST! So, like others have said, if not having an ethernet port is ok, then go for the H25. You won't regret it!


----------



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

Go Beavs said:


> MRV= "Multi Room Viewing" also called WHDVR (whole home DVR)
> 
> This means being able to view recorded programs from one DVR to another DVR or HD receiver.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have an H25 and I've got to tell you they are FAST! So, like others have said, if not having an ethernet port is ok, then go for the H25. You won't regret it!


so what would mrv in a supported fashion mean?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

lobstercraven said:


> so what would mrv in a supported fashion mean?


Using coax networking (DECA) setup by an installer= supported.

Using ethernet networking you connect yourself= unsupported.


----------



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I have both and would admit that the 24 is nice but that speed of the 25 is just blazing! *lobstercraven* what other receivers do you have? You will notice the speed if you have an older model receiver/DVR. Not that those are inadequate, just that the 25 speed is unbelievable.


----------



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

webby_s said:


> I have both and would admit that the 24 is nice but that speed of the 25 is just blazing! *lobstercraven* what other receivers do you have? You will notice the speed if you have an older model receiver/DVR. Not that those are inadequate, just that the 25 speed is unbelievable.


Im going to do a new install. I have twc now. my dvr is a sa 8300.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Beavs said:


> Using coax networking (DECA) setup by an installer= supported.
> 
> Using ethernet networking you connect yourself= unsupported.


What does using coax networking (DECA) set up by yourself equal?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> What does using coax networking (DECA) set up by yourself equal?


Quasi supported? :lol:

That's what I did and I activated WHDVR service "unsupported".

Later, when I ordered a new receiver through DIRECTV, they ended up sending me one with no DECA even though I told them I needed it to work on my system (they told me the box would have EVERYTHING I needed). After another call, they sent me one for $0. So, I think might be "supported" now in their system. Not sure though...


----------



## janus2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am new to this so please bear with me. I am planning to switch from Dish to Directv because of the whole house DVR. Space is not a constraint so should I go for the H25? Since this is a new install, will the Directv installer be doing the cabling for me? I have read that H25 is for SWiM networks only - no idea what that means, is that a limitation? Last question: can I specifically ask for the H25 or H24 when I call Directv to order?

Thanks very much for any insight you can provide.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You cannot specify what receivers you will get from DirecTv.
H25 is good unless you need component output, in which case, I would go with H24. Better connectors. SWM is required for whole home DVR. It simply means a Single Wire Multiswitch is built into the LNB, requiring one cable to each box, rather than two in the case of a DVR. It also handles the whole home networking.

If you MUST specify what models you get, you need to order from SolidSignal.com or another authorized dealer.


----------



## janus2000 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks very much! I am using HDMI so assume I am ok with not having component input. Do either of the receivers support Picture in Picture so you can watch two channels at the same time? (Not including what is being recorded or playing back from DVR). 

Thanks again.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There are no current Directv receivers that support PiP.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> There are no current Directv receivers that support PiP.


HR34 supports PIP.

As far as receivers I would recommend the H24, I have both and I prefer the 24 over the 25 because of the options I have with the 24(more A/V jacks and built in RF, that dongle is just silly and looks sloppy if you are shooting for a clean set up). If you're working with a wall mount 25 is best because of size and you can place the dongle on the back of what ever with some two sided sticky tape. Also you can take the H24 with you any where(camping, vacation home or w/e) and all you would have to do is change the dish type and switch type. H25's are SWIM only. Also the dongle(RF adapter for the H25) does cost extra.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also note that the H25 is strictly SWM-only and cannot be used with multiswitch dishes.


----------

